# Anyone try Sea-Foam?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a problem with a clogged carburetor on my 9.9 Mercury 4-stroke. I hate to pull the pontoon out as it's a hassle. I've had 2 people tell me they used Sea-Foam in their gas to clean out a carburetor.

I'm just wondering if anyone else has solved this problem with Sea-Foam, or am I just hoping for a miracle?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Choke and Carb Cleaner or Techron for simple clean up of a fuel system might serve you better.
SeaFoam works on carbon. We use it for getting stuck rings free and regular 2 cycle maintenance of the combustion system. 

http://www.techron.com/


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

Not sure about 4 stroke, but I used it to clean up an old 9.9 johnson. Mixed pint of sea foam in about 1/2 gallon of gas and ran for about 20 minutes. Smoked real bad, but cleaned the motor and carb up. Motor runs like new again after that. Should work on 4 stroke as well.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

it wont hurt to try it and it is cheap and easy ! i would do a heavy mix on a few gallons and run the motor the best you can for a little while and then shut it down. and let the seafoam in the system work a little bit and then run it again.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I make sure I run a tank of sea foam thru my boat motors at least once a year. It's good stuff. I also treat every single tank of gas with stabil with ethanol treatment. You'd be surprised what a difference that makes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

I mix sea foam into every gallon I use for 2 strokes. It keep it in tiptop shape and much cheaper then rebuilding a carb.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm with Daduru with his use of the Sea Foam. As a carbon cleaner the instructions say to spray it into the carb till it stalls the motor, wait 5 minutes and restart. You won't believe the smoke that comes out.

Here's another tip I've learned about. You've probably heard about Amsoil synthetic oil. They make an outboard mix oil called Sabre that mixes at 100:1. I know I'm probably going to get some backlash on this but it's a synthetic oil and the mix ratio is dependent on the quality of the oil not the machinery. Obviously the motor will run a lot cleaner over a long period of time. Do some research and you may decide to try it.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I am running a tank of gas with Sea-Foam through the motor, but I have to run the motor at 2,800 or more RPMs to keep it running. I'm no mechanic, but I was told that it is probably the slow speed holes that are clogged. If I have to run the motor at high RPM, how will the Sea-Foam clear the slow speed holes?

I'm running the motor for about 30 min. and then letting it rest 30 min. Like I said I'm no mechanic so not sure if I'm doing it right.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Your motor may to too clogged for sea foam to resolve your problems...I am not a mechanic either (but have broken many things on my boat) but youay be into needing to use carb cleaner or even needing to have it pulled off and cleaned.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I use Seafoam in all my 2 stroke engines. Having said that, there is no magic in a can for badly clogged carbs. Rebuild may be in your future.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm afraid it will be a matter of hauling the boat out and having a mechanic pull the carburetor off. 

I'll keep trying for a while before taking the boat out. Heck, I'm a fisherman so I always hope for the best.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you tried carb cleaner yet? I have had some seriously gunked up 2 stokes that I have got running and running well by running moderate amounts of carb cleaner through it. You should be able to do that while it's on the boat in the water. Good luck!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

***** laker45 said:


> Have you tried carb cleaner yet? I have had some seriously gunked up 2 stokes that I have got running and running well by running moderate amounts of carb cleaner through it. You should be able to do that while it's on the boat in the water. Good luck!


Did you put it in the gas?


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I put Star Tron fuel treatment in my tank every time i fill up. I also have a 9.9 carb 4stroke and never had any problems. Star Tron is expensive but is excellent stuff and one ounce treats 16 gallons.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's my before and after Seafoam treatment videos. Not saying it will work this well in your case, but here's how it worked in mine:

Before:[ame="http://youtu.be/32z_qotUA4A"]http://youtu.be/32z_qotUA4A[/ame]

After:
[ame="http://youtu.be/rD0CJOeJaJw"]http://youtu.be/rD0CJOeJaJw[/ame]

Seafoam in the tank was the only thing changed in video 2.. No other tweaks/ fixes--just Seafoam!


----------



## sterno (Jul 20, 2011)

Seafoam is great stuff.Heres how I do it.I pour some directly into the carb and crank the engine a little bit.I dont want to start it,just want to draw some of the Seafoam into the carb.then I let it sit an hour or so.Now I start the engine and run it till the smoke stops.Next I fill the gas tank with gas treated with the proper amount of Seafoam.Have had great success doing it this way.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

For both my motors, 115hp, 20hp, merc I've only used Amsoil synthetic. Great stuff, no smoke. Same for my weed wackier & blower. Since finding out about StarTron I use it for EVERYTHING! Google it to find out how it combats-ethanol.

I've restored 3 ole'cub cadet tractors, with 10 & 12hp. Kohler engines all from the 60's. after the 1st., tankful of StarTron ther was a SWEET difference.

Since then I've told others, those who now use it swear by it!

StarTron works! I buy it at my local Ace Hardware.

Initially I use sea foam to spray directly into the gas line to clean the hose & while running it does a good job cleaning the carb on small engines. Then a constant use of StarTron .

Nik


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I sure will use one of these additives from now on, but nothing seems to clear my low speed jets right now so I guess I'll have to get the boat to the ramp by using the electric and then get her out of the water. It will be a long, slow ride in a pontoon with an electric.

The motor runs fine in high speed, but when I try to run below 2,400 rpm, it quits. I have run 2 cans of Sea-Foam through in about 3 gal of gas. It has done a little better, but still will not drop down below 2,400, so I wonder if the Sea-Foam really gets to the slow speed jets.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Sometimes there's just no substitute for a good old fashioned carb cleaning.And no,if it's completely gunned up and gas can't flow at all through the low speed jet then the sea foam isn't going through either.And can't remember whether it's a 2 or 4 stroke,but if it's 2 and you mix gas and oil,clean it ASAP.when those aren't getting gas,they're not getting oil either.Can you say rebuild!? Or scrap heap?!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Sometimes there's just no substitute for a good old fashioned carb cleaning.And no,if it's completely gunned up and gas can't flow at all through the low speed jet then the sea foam isn't going through either.And can't remember whether it's a 2 or 4 stroke,but if it's 2 and you mix gas and oil,clean it ASAP.when those aren't getting gas,they're not getting oil either.Can you say rebuild!? Or scrap heap?!
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah. I'm pretty sure I'll have to take her out tomorrow and it's a 4 stroke Mercury.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Seafoam won't clear any blockage if dirt or garbage was ingested into the carb. 

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

And let's dispel another myth- a can of carb cleaner does nothing but clean the outside of the carb. It can remove build up in the venturi of the carb but it will do nothing to clear a clogged up carb. The cleaner has to actually go IN the carb itself, not just down the throat. Sea-Foam is one good example of a carb cleaner that goes IN the carb, not on it. 
If you google up "dunk's decarbon" you will find a step by step process on how to do it. 
2-stroke or 4, it makes no difference. You're still burning gas, a hydrocarbon compound, and you'll still get carbon build-up. 

UFM82


----------

